# Auto World Bowtie Raceway



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Check the review on the AW Bowtie Raceway. The sets are due Sept 30th.

AW Bowtie Raceway Review










-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Nice review Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!

Yer definately under paid Shoe. Lot's of coherent text and nifty camera work.
Thanx for the time and effort it took to assemble this fine review.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The set looks like a winner to me!! Great write up Paul!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Those set cars are SWEET! $129.00 seems like a lot of money for what you get. I was all ready to buy a set for my grandson, until i saw the price. I think I'll pass.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the great write up P64!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Great review :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

hojoe said:


> Those set cars are SWEET! $129.00 seems like a lot of money for what you get. I was all ready to buy a set for my grandson, until i saw the price. I think I'll pass.
> hojoe


Maybe you could pick one up at Hobby Lobby with the 40% off coupon?


----------

